# Post your D90 Pictures!



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

Theres a thread for post your D40 pictures, why not have a post your D90 pictures?!

Post them up! Im sure there are as more or as many D90 users as D40 users 

*Be sure to include lens used, and additional information on the picture.* 

(sorry if this is the wrong forum, I didnt know where to put it so I stuck it in beginners )


----------



## KmH (Dec 6, 2009)

Atlas77 said:


> Theres a thread for post your D40 pictures, why not have a post your D90 pictures?!
> 
> Post them up! Im sure there are as more or as many D90 users as D40 users
> 
> ...


Where's yours?


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

Dont have any good ones on me yet! 

Well, this thread is a fail. LOL. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

I will soon. But no more just sold it on Ebay for 850  Just got to wait for him/her to send the money. Can't wait for the d300s


----------



## KmH (Dec 6, 2009)

D90:
Shutter speed: 1/15 sec.
Aperture: f/11
ISO: 200
Focal Length: 18mm
Off Camera Flash triggering: CLS (Creative Lighting System)
Speedlights: (1) SB-800, modified (45 inch umbrella, reflected), (1) SB-600, modified (Sto-Fen diffuser)


----------



## KmH (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> I will soon. But no more just sold it on Ebay for 850  Just got to wait for him/her to send the money. Can't wait for the d300s


:thumbup:. If you thought the D90 was nice, just wait........


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

^^ Did you have one inside the booth? It's so lit up.
TJ


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> I will soon. But no more just sold it on Ebay for 850  Just got to wait for him/her to send the money. Can't wait for the d300s


 
Wow, Congrats I wish I had that kinda cash for a D300s, new lens first though. 

Cool shot KmH, I want an SB-800 is it worth it? I mean, is it difficult to carry around?


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

KmH said:


> TJ K said:
> 
> 
> > I will soon. But no more just sold it on Ebay for 850  Just got to wait for him/her to send the money. Can't wait for the d300s
> ...



I know i'm so excited. Now i'm just impatient waiting for the person to send the money. I know they have a little while to send it but I have the rest of the money for the d300s and want it soon lol
TJ


----------



## KmH (Dec 6, 2009)

Atlas77 said:


> Dont have any good ones on me yet!
> 
> Well, this thread is a fail. LOL. :lmao::lmao:


Wait, you didn't say anything about good ones when you started this!


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

KmH said:


> Atlas77 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont have any good ones on me yet!
> ...


 
haha, I mean post worthy ones, I just havent got out and about with my D90 yet.

Thanks for getting this thread started up KmH! :thumbup:

And post whatever shots you feel like


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

I really like this one 
TJ


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> I really like this one
> TJ


 
Wow! I feel dumb asking this but how do you get the rotating line effect? Ive seen it in picutres and I want to give it a shot. 

Sick shot. :thumbup:

edit: Thanks for contributing TJ!


----------



## Ryan Piggott (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> I really like this one
> TJ


Not to turn this thread into a discussion but how do you get this kind of shot? I have seen it a lot recently. Just a tripod and a really long exposure?

Edit: haha our questions are almost exactly the same


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

Have a good ol' tripod. Hopefully a remote. Set it on manual. F/4-F/8 put it on bulb open the shutter w/ the remote and have fun for 20-30 min and see what you get . That's how i did it at least. Some people take multiple like 20 second pics and combine with layers for less noise but one shot is easier. Thanks
TJ


----------



## Ryan Piggott (Dec 6, 2009)

Thats how i thought it was done. I do have a remote but it is just a button, it isn't fancy where i can set it for 20 minutes so i would have to hold the button the whole time.


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

Ryan Piggott said:


> Thats how i thought it was done. I do have a remote but it is just a button, it isn't fancy where i can set it for 20 minutes so i would have to hold the button the whole time.



Well i have a remote it just has a button. I have the ML-L3 or w.e. Just press it once open the shutter and walk away and when you press it again it closes the shutter.
TJ


----------



## Heretotherephoto (Dec 6, 2009)

How do you post photos on here?


----------



## Ryan Piggott (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh yeah, i forgot you don't have to hold it the whole time. Did you hit the trees with a strobe somewhere in the exposure? They seem pretty lit up.
Thanks


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

Ryan Piggott said:


> *Not to turn this thread into a discussion* but how do you get this kind of shot? I have seen it a lot recently. Just a tripod and a really long exposure?
> 
> Edit: haha our questions are almost exactly the same


 



TJ K said:


> Have a good ol' tripod. Hopefully a remote. Set it on manual. F/4-F/8 put it on bulb open the shutter w/ the remote and have fun for 20-30 min and see what you get . That's how i did it at least. Some people take multiple like 20 second pics and combine with layers for less noise but one shot is easier. Thanks
> TJ


 
Its okay, this thread is meant to be a discussion about techniques, D90 photos and what not. :thumbup:

Thanks TJ, can I do it without a tripod and remote?!  Tough when you only have a couple things.


----------



## Ryan Piggott (Dec 6, 2009)

Heretotherephoto said:


> How do you post photos on here?


Host them on Flickr or Photobucket for free and copy the IMG Code directly on to here. Photobucket is a little easier to post onto forums, try that.


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

Heretotherephoto said:


> How do you post photos on here?



http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html



Ryan Piggott said:


> Oh yeah, i forgot you don't have to hold it the whole time. Did you hit the trees with a strobe somewhere in the exposure? They seem pretty lit up.
> Thanks



Actually it was at my camp in the woods and we had some dim lights on over at our little cook house and that's the effect they had for a 20 minute shot. The lights were barely noticeably but it adds up at that amount of time.
TJ


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

Atlas77 said:


> Ryan Piggott said:
> 
> 
> > *Not to turn this thread into a discussion* but how do you get this kind of shot? I have seen it a lot recently. Just a tripod and a really long exposure?
> ...



As long as you have something to set it on sure! It might have a little shake in it because you would have to put it on bulb and then hold the shutter down the entire time you want to take the picture. If you want it for 10 minutes hold the shutter down in bulb on M setting for 10 minutes and don't move to much or it will be blurry. 

Oh and don't forget to focus most likely manual and then put the lens on manual focus. GL
TJ


----------



## Ryan Piggott (Dec 6, 2009)

Atlas77 said:


> Ryan Piggott said:
> 
> 
> > *Not to turn this thread into a discussion* but how do you get this kind of shot? I have seen it a lot recently. Just a tripod and a really long exposure?
> ...


 You can get away without using a remote. Just do the same deal, but pressing the camera shutter button instead of a remote (remote is handy so you dont shake the camera). A tripod is really needed though, unless you happen to find some type of surface that you can set the camera on where it is stable or something... but it will be pretty hard to not blur the shot.


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> Atlas77 said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan Piggott said:
> ...


 
I dont even know when ill try this, its cold brrr. But ill find a place to rest it! 

MORE PHOTO POSTERS!  Please?


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

Another great capture, man your gonna love that D300s. 

Very sharp and good DOF.


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

Buyer just sent the 850 ehh how do i get rid of this paypal hold/??


----------



## Inst!nct (Dec 6, 2009)

i want a d300  , tjk, ill whore myself to you for a week if you give that body to me (camera body)

btw 300s can do hd video rendering?


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

Yep hd vid dual card slot 7fps and i might take up that offer lol
TJ


----------



## itznfb (Dec 6, 2009)

My recent D300s shots really put my D90 shots to shame... it's hard for me to go back through my D90 shots and pick one I really like.

I really liked these flower shots though... all taken with 60mm f/2.8 micro


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> Buyer just sent the 850 ehh how do i get rid of this paypal hold/??


 
You tell me, I have 167$ pending in paypal from ebay and Ive emailed paypal twice! I need that cash, I could buy a Nikon 50mm 1.8 with that!



itznfb said:


> My recent D300s shots really put my D90 shots to shame... it's hard for me to go back through my D90 shots and pick one I really like.
> 
> I really liked these flower shots though... all taken with 60mm f/2.8 micro


 
Those are great shots! I really want a marco lens from nikon.


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

Think this person is a scammer again  let me know:
Here is what they emailed me.

Here is full shipping address:
Name:Marco Ferrini
Adrress: RR4 Box 373D
Cityallas
StateA
Zip code:18612
Please ship the package today and provide the tracking number and
leave me a feedback please.
Thanks.


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> Think this person is a scammer again  let me know:
> Here is what they emailed me.
> 
> Here is full shipping address:
> ...


 
If the payment goes through your good, is the adress confirmed? 

Ive seen many auctions get relisted for cameras and camera items because of scammers. If you get suspicious just relist and refund the money. Im sure you had many people watching that item. Id rather relist it and avoid the scam rather than getting scammed.


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

The weird thing is there is no addy in paypal. They emailed me that address. Here is the email from paypal
keshava@interfree.it


----------



## KmH (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> ^^ Did you have one inside the booth? It's so lit up.
> TJ


If you look close at the bottom right corner of the booth you can just see the SB-600 speedlight. Since I was using CLS I had to leave it out far enough so the IR sensor window could see the signal from the camera.


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> The weird thing is there is no addy in paypal. They emailed me that address. Here is the email from paypal
> keshava@interfree.it


 
Hmm, thats odd. Try emailing the buyer.


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm calling paypal now to see.
TJ


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> I'm calling paypal now to see.
> TJ


 
You should ask them how to take it off pending, i need to know!


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

I really hope this isn't a scammer ehhhh :/


----------



## KmH (Dec 6, 2009)

Atlas77 said:


> Wow! I feel dumb asking this but how do you get the rotating line effect? Ive seen it in picutres and I want to give it a shot.
> 
> Sick shot. :thumbup:


The Earth rotates once on it's axis every 24 hours. The streaks (star trails) are caused by the Earth's rotation during the exposure.

At the equator everything is zipping along at just over 1000 mph.As you get closer to the north and south poles the speed gets slower.

If you stand 2 feet away from one of the poles, it takes 24 hours to rotate just a few feet.

As to your other question. For daily carry I haul the smaller SB-600 in it's soft carry case which also has space for it's stand and some gels. I keep a radio trigger mounted on my hot shoe and carry a receiver in the pouch of my RS-2 camera strap so I can do OCF, or use it off the camera (OCF= off-camera-flash).


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

KmH said:


> Atlas77 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! I feel dumb asking this but how do you get the rotating line effect? Ive seen it in picutres and I want to give it a shot.
> ...


 
Alright I gotta give those shots a try, as for "hauling" I like to try my best to keep my kit light and easy. So I dont think I would get to use a flash outside a lot.


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

Refunded the money and told the person to choose a verified address when they send me the money again. No response so far. Eh  I might have to second chance offer the other guy that is hella lot more legit for 750. 
TJ


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> Refunded the money and told the person to choose a verified address when they send me the money again. No response so far. Eh I might have to second chance offer the other guy that is hella lot more legit for 750.
> TJ


 
Good for you, relist it! all the other people will fight for it. 

Still dont know how to "un-pend" payments. Might give paypal a call. The stink at emailing.

Anyways, people should post their pictures.


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

Ya man I called and had a really helpful person. The money is usually held when you don't have a lot of activity on paypal. If you don't have seller protection via paypal i wouldn't ship it because the people can say the item was wrong and scam you i think.


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> Ya man I called and had a really helpful person. The money is usually held when you don't have a lot of activity on paypal. If you don't have seller protection via paypal i wouldn't ship it because the people can say the item was wrong and scam you i think.


 
Why is it still pending if the payment was made and the stuff was shipped!


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

I read that the person has to first leave positive feedback or you must have proof of shipping and then you're fine.
TJ


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> I read that the person has to first leave positive feedback or you must have proof of shipping and then you're fine.
> TJ


 
OHHH! they havent left their feedback yet.


----------



## Captain IK (Dec 6, 2009)

Here`s a few shots taken with my D90...

Flickr: Gaffent Photo's Photostream


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

Captain IK said:


> Here`s a few shots taken with my D90...
> 
> Flickr: Gaffent Photo's Photostream


 
Your pictures are great but Post a couple of your favourites up here!


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

Ya post of few of the favorites. 
TJ


----------



## Captain IK (Dec 6, 2009)

I would but can`t remember my photobucket password.  Is there another way to post on here


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

Do it straight from Flickr.


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

Captain IK said:


> I would but can`t remember my photobucket password. Is there another way to post on here


 
Any third party site! You can also click I forgot my password on photobucket and have them email it to you.


----------



## Captain IK (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> Do it straight from Flickr.




How...Guess I`m not so smart!


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

I posted it in here on like page 2 i think. 
TJ


----------



## Captain IK (Dec 6, 2009)

Found my Photobucket password





Guess I need to resize the pics...sorry


----------



## Captain IK (Dec 6, 2009)

One more...


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

Cool shots, what lens/lenses did you use for those?


----------



## Captain IK (Dec 6, 2009)

Atlas77 said:


> Cool shots, what lens/lenses did you use for those?




Thank you,

The portraits were done with a Nikkor 35mm 1.8

The tower was a Nikkor 18-105 zoom


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

Captain IK said:


> Atlas77 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool shots, what lens/lenses did you use for those?
> ...


 
Im interesed in the Nikon 35mm 1.8 and the Nikon 50mm 1.8 still deciding which one I should get


----------



## Captain IK (Dec 6, 2009)

Last one...Sorry if I`m over doing it!


----------



## Captain IK (Dec 6, 2009)

Atlas77 said:


> Captain IK said:
> 
> 
> > Atlas77 said:
> ...




I have both and almost never use the 50mm anymore.


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

Captain IK said:


> Atlas77 said:
> 
> 
> > Captain IK said:
> ...


 
hmm, tough choice 

Your not overdoing it, theres not many other posters here!


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

Well for portraits the 50mm is best and general walk around the 35mm.


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> Well for portraits the 50mm is best and general walk around the 35mm.


 
I just want a good lens for bokeh thats sharp. But I have no money!


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

50mm would probably be better because it is close to telephoto on DX body so you would have better bokeh getting closer to subject.


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> 50mm would probably be better because it is close to telephoto on DX body so you would have better bokeh getting closer to subject.


 
Alright, Im gonna go for that sooner or later.

Need money!


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

Ya me too now. Dude was a scammer i'm guessing since he stopped replying to me. Well I guess i need to relist ugh darn scam artists just cost me money.
TJ


----------



## Captain IK (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> Well for portraits the 50mm is best and general walk around the 35mm.




I think it depends on your style of shooting.
I have the 35, 50 and 85mm 1.8`s.  All are great lenses and very sharp, but I prefer the 35 and 85 over the 50.
Not to say there`s anything wrong with the 50.


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> Ya me too now. Dude was a scammer i'm guessing since he stopped replying to me. Well I guess i need to relist ugh darn scam artists just cost me money.
> TJ


 
Dont worry, D90 bodies always get sold on ebay. Trust me I spend weeks watching bodies.



Captain IK said:


> TJ K said:
> 
> 
> > Well for portraits the 50mm is best and general walk around the 35mm.
> ...


 
I think I'll just get the 50 cause its cheap, then move on from there. 

edit: 10 more posts and your a junkie TJ


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

Really? Sweet! lol 
Man ebay sucks for me. Scammer galore 
TJ


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> Really? Sweet! lol
> Man ebay sucks for me. Scammer galore
> TJ


 
Never had that experience on ebay .


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

It's so weird i don't know why but i like attract them lmao. Relisted it Here in case you want another  Hopefully it will work out this time lowered the reserve and Buy it now price.
TJ


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> It's so weird i don't know why but i like attract them lmao. Relisted it Here in case you want another  Hopefully it will work out this time lowered the reserve and Buy it now price.
> TJ


 
Maybe because you have 5 feedback they think you are new to it, thus thinking they can successfully scam you. How many watchers do you have?


----------



## bimbin56 (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> It's so weird i don't know why but i like attract them lmao. Relisted it Here in case you want another  Hopefully it will work out this time lowered the reserve and Buy it now price.
> TJ



Yes, It is a good product really


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

Ya probably. I had on one auction 60 people watching it and it only got to 715. But on average about 30 people that watch em'. Hopefully this will do better.
TJ


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

lol check out my auction. How does the same guy bid 3 times and it remains at .99 cents?
TJ


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> lol check out my auction. How does the same guy bid 3 times and it remains at .99 cents?
> TJ


 
He is increasing his highest bid, it stays at the starting price until someone tries or sucessfully outbids him.


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh gotcha. This whole ebay thing is new to me. Hopefully this time will be better. At least this guy has recent feedback lol. 

p.s. Looks who's a junkie!!
TJ


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> Oh gotcha. This whole ebay thing is new to me. Hopefully this time will be better. At least this guy has recent feedback lol.
> 
> p.s. Looks who's a junkie!!
> TJ


 
Congrats! Im almost half way there. What comes after junkie? 

Your d90 is gonna sell whats the reserve?


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

I think i set it at 750-780
Does anything come after junkie? lol
TJ


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> I think i set it at 750-780
> Does anything come after junkie? lol
> TJ


 
Alright, it might sell. I would of bought it if it were a month earlier and 750 with free shipping. 

Im gonna subscribe and call myself something cooler.


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

Ya if it doesn't I'll have to second chance it. I guess i just have to keep on posting and see what comes next 
TJ


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> Ya if it doesn't I'll have to second chance it. I guess i just have to keep on posting and see what comes next
> TJ


 
someone will buy it eventually! 

I know theres plenty of D90 users on this site, they just dont wannt post their pictures.


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

To keep the thread going





TJ


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

Another great shot TJ, are these all with the Nikon 18-105? Maybe im regretting going 18-70 

This thread is dieing but oh well, I learned a new technique from it and got some inspiration. That was the point right?


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

Yep!
I think everything I posted was with the 18-105. I actually really like the lens. It's pretty sharp and because of the longer focal length it can sometimes beat my 35 in bokeh fight. Nice sharp lens. 
TJ


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> Yep!
> I think everything I posted was with the 18-105. I actually really like the lens. It's pretty sharp and because of the longer focal length it can sometimes beat my 35 in bokeh fight. Nice sharp lens.
> TJ


 
Why oh why did I opt out to get an 18-70? Oh yeah cause I was broke from buying the D90 body.


----------



## TJ K (Dec 6, 2009)

Well that is a decent reason then.


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

TJ K said:


> Well that is a decent reason then.


 
I think 150$ used was a good deal. This thread is dieing though. Its just talking


----------



## KmH (Dec 7, 2009)

Atlas77 said:


> TJ K said:
> 
> 
> > Well that is a decent reason then.
> ...


It's your fault for letting the thread get hijacked!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Dec 7, 2009)

lol...you guys should hit PM 

MOAR PIX


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 7, 2009)

KmH said:


> It's your fault for letting the thread get hijacked!


 
I know, Im just waiting for more pictures! :lmao:



SrBiscuit said:


> lol...you guys should hit PM
> 
> MOAR PIX


 
Lol, good Idea I agree we need some more D90 users in here.


----------



## TJ K (Dec 7, 2009)

We can't have a thread though with just me posting pics. Moar people. 
TJ


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 7, 2009)

TJ K said:


> We can't have a thread though with just me posting pics. Moar people.
> TJ


 
Changing the title...


----------



## TJ K (Dec 7, 2009)

Post some with your camera!
TJ


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 7, 2009)

TJ K said:


> Post some with your camera!
> TJ


 
Cant, I havent had time to head out and get some good shots with my camera due essays and homework and bad weather and no time. 

I will have some soon enough.


----------



## Czar (Dec 7, 2009)

I just got my D90 recently, it is my first DSLR, i am a complete amateur to photography, and i am currently in my learning phase. Trying to figure out what works and what doesn't via trial and error. 

Here a few pics i took so far with the D90.

This is Czar my American Bully. 







I was in Virginia over the weekend, and it snowed on Saturday, so figured i would take the dogs on a hike in the snow near the Virginia tech vet school.

The country side.





My American pitbull terrier Shogun.


----------



## TJ K (Dec 7, 2009)

Awesome! I like the 3rd one but i know how hard it is to expose with the super white and black dog.

My pitbull boston terrier.


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Czar said:


> *I just got my D90 recently, it is my first DSLR, i am a complete amateur to photography, and i am currently in my learning phase. Trying to figure out what works and what doesn't via trial and error. *
> 
> Here a few pics i took so far with the D90.


 
Im in the exact same position as you, Im trying all the settings playing around with it etc etc. 

And TJ, great capture, I love the reflection in the eye was that actually done with the 18-105? :meh:


----------



## TJ K (Dec 7, 2009)

Actually I think it might have been. I can't remember if it was with the 35mm 1.8 or my 18-105. 
TJ


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 7, 2009)

TJ K said:


> Actually I think it might have been. I can't remember if it was with the 35mm 1.8 or my 18-105.
> TJ


 
Lol, looks like it would be the 35mm from my guess but if it were the 18-105 I would be suprised. 

Are you going to use the 35 and the 18-105 on your D300s? Or new glass to come?


----------



## TJ K (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm going to use it for now. 50 1.8 to come after sb600 and then saving for a while for 70-200 2.8 or 80-200 2.8.
TJ

Just checked the Exif. It was with the 18-105 at 105mm f/5.6


----------



## Czar (Dec 7, 2009)

The first time i used the D90 was at a dog show in Atlanta a month ago, and it was a complete fail lol, i took it out of the box, fixed the lens and went to the show. I pretty much used auto mode w/o flash and the sports mode. I was very unhappy with the pictures, after reading a little more into the subject, i think i should have used the shutter priority mode. 

Here is a picture, as you can see, the black dog is pretty blurry, you cant see any detail on the dog. So any suggestions on how i could have improved this shot?






thanks


----------



## TJ K (Dec 7, 2009)

That particular shot is more or less just a snapshot. I think if you tried another picture with more of the main subject and not so much clutter around it. As you see other pics and start shooting more you will see. I would probably shoot on A at the biggest aperture(smallest number) and if needed up the ISO to keep the shutter speed fast if there is a lot of action happening.
TJ


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 7, 2009)

TJ K said:


> I'm going to use it for now. *50 1.8 to come after sb600* and then saving for a while for 70-200 2.8 or 80-200 2.8.
> TJ
> 
> Just checked the Exif. It was with the 18-105 at 105mm f/5.6


 
Wow, Im regretting avoiding that lens now, whats in bold is exactly what I want to add to my kit. 

To Czar: Forget all those preset modes, you only want to shoot in M, A, S, P. Learn to shoot in those settings, learn everything you can about them and sooner or later move to full on manual. I know its a tough move for a first DSLR but the modes your shooting in have preset settings, the shots your getting are like a little point and shoot camera, and thats not what you bought a top notch D90 for right? Learn about Shutter Speed, Aperture, White balance, etc etc. 

If you want me to link you to some things that got me started up with those modes just request it. I dont feel like posting them for nothing. :lmao:

edit: TJ pretty much beat me to it. :meh: <-- my feelings summed up there.


----------



## boomer (Dec 7, 2009)

2 from yesterday testing out my new Tokina 12-24 f/4!


----------



## TJ K (Dec 7, 2009)

Atlas77 said:


> TJ K said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to use it for now. *50 1.8 to come after sb600* and then saving for a while for 70-200 2.8 or 80-200 2.8.
> ...



Is that in the same order to? :lmao:
Also czar check out the book understanding exposure. It has info that is very helpful and in my opinion invaluable for anyone starting out. Check it out here!

TJ


----------



## TJ K (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice rhino you got there! We got ourselves a RZR and that thing is a blast. A little low when goin' in the deep mud and water but it's like a racing machine.
TJ


----------



## Czar (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah, i was using it as a digi cam using auto mode. I will be going abroad for vacation this xmas, so i am trying to absorb as much info as i can, and man there is a LOT.


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Haha, TJ I was typing at the same time as you, I could of beat you.  I just didnt refresh the thread cause im working at the same time. 

Man, I would love to shoot a 12-24. Cool lens. :thumbup:


----------



## TJ K (Dec 7, 2009)

How about a 50mm f/0.97?


----------



## Jeni (Dec 7, 2009)

obviously post processed, in Lightroom.

first two taken with the 50mm f/1.8 and the last taken with the D90 kit lens.


----------



## Vicelord John (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## KmH (Dec 8, 2009)

Czar said:


> The first time i used the D90 was at a dog show in Atlanta a month ago, and it was a complete fail lol, i took it out of the box, fixed the lens and went to the show. I pretty much used auto mode w/o flash and the sports mode. I was very unhappy with the pictures, after reading a little more into the subject, i think i should have used the shutter priority mode.
> 
> Here is a picture, as you can see, the black dog is pretty blurry, you cant see any detail on the dog. So any suggestions on how i could have improved this shot?
> 
> ...


The dog is pulling a weighted sled? What's up with that?


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Dec 8, 2009)

Worlds strongest dog contest? haha


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 8, 2009)

I really like number 2 Jeni. Cool shot John. What lens was that taken with? 

Lets keep it up


----------



## Czar (Dec 8, 2009)

KmH said:


> The dog is pulling a weighted sled? What's up with that?



Its a NKC weight pull event, most kennel clubs do weight pulling. Very popular among working breeds like pitbulls, American bulldogs, huskies, rottweilers..etc. I prefer to work my dogs than just show them for looks.


----------



## TJ K (Dec 8, 2009)

Czar said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > The dog is pulling a weighted sled? What's up with that?
> ...



Horses are nice for working. Dogs are good for pets.


----------



## Czar (Dec 8, 2009)

TJ K said:


> Horses are nice for working. Dogs are good for pets.



Yes they might be good for pets, but they have needs too, they need more mental and physical stimulation than just staying in the house, especially a working breed. Weight pulling, agility, dock diving, schutzhund, are some of the great ways to use your dog to their full potential. A well exercised dog is a happy dog. To most people exercise is a 20 min walk...lol no. I walk my dogs 5 miles a day and thats still not enough lol.


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 8, 2009)

TJ K said:


> Czar said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...



Dogs are good for working, horses are good for working, gerbils are good for pets.


----------



## Vicelord John (Dec 8, 2009)

TJ K said:


> Czar said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...



Really? REALLY????????

Most dogs were specificay bred for jobs.  Hearding, hunting, hauling, etc.


----------



## KmH (Dec 9, 2009)

It's a raging blizzard outside. 8 foot drifts blocking the roads. Time to play.


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow, thats really cool KmH your stuff is always so creative.

Im at home right now 25-30cm of snow


----------



## KmH (Dec 9, 2009)

Right out my front door the drift is a meter deep. It's no longer snowing but with a 48 kph wind chill, it's -20 C here in central Iowa.

Here where I live we're isolated till the snow plows get the roads cleared, sometime tomorrow we hope. The joys of rural living.


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 9, 2009)

KmH said:


> Right out my front door the drift is a meter deep. It's no longer snowing but with a 48 kph wind chill, it's -20 C here in central Iowa.
> 
> Here where I live we're isolated till the snow plows get the roads cleared, sometime tomorrow we hope. The joys of rural living.


 
At least you dont live in the burbs where there is absolutley no place to shoot.


----------



## Czar (Jan 12, 2010)

Here are few shots from my vacation in India. I edited them a little for brightness and contrast in Photo shop. This is the first time i have started using the D90's other modes than auto. So the shots are not anything special. Just mostly for memories, but i thought i would share. 

A random busy street.






We went to buy fish directly from the fishermen, so i got a few shots of the beach.


























We visited my grand dad's rubber estate. So i took a few of the rubber trees.

Rubber trees.





Harvesting Rubber milk





A closer look at how they collect Rubber milk.





A puppy at the estate, they use dogs to chase away the monkeys.





I didnt get a chance to get good shots of the monkeys, i couldnt get close enough and i was just using the kit lenses. This was the best i got.





The view of the pond from atop a small hill.





I have a few more i will post later.


----------



## Atlas77 (Jan 12, 2010)

Interesting shots czar, its cool to shoot a whole different country sometimes. :thumbup:


----------



## Czar (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks, yeah your absolutely right, it is awesome to shoot in a completely different place. There were soo many more places i wanted to visit, but sadly time did not permit. I have a few more pics i will post in a little while, since i have to go now. My night shots were a disaster imo lol, i will post them up for suggestions in a little bit.


----------



## tresguey (Jan 12, 2010)

New D90 And new family addition 11 week old Jack.


----------



## Randy55 (Jan 12, 2010)

Just got my D90 a week ago I am using the 18-55 for now.
Here's my girl
Keep this thread going !!!!!!


----------



## boomer (Jan 12, 2010)

Took this with my 85mm f/1.8 today.


----------



## pony (Jan 12, 2010)

Are we only allowed to post dog pics 
I just got mine, so this is literally all I have so far
Edie the greyhound 50mm 1.8


----------



## Craig G (Jan 12, 2010)

KmH said:


> The dog is pulling a weighted sled? What's up with that?


If you look closely, Micheal Vick is on the right.


----------



## rocdoc (Jan 13, 2010)

Pony, I love that shot. Well done.
Here's the similar one I have (wrong species, judging by this thread...), but yours looks WAY better...







D90 with Tokina M35 Pro


----------



## Czar (Jan 13, 2010)

A few more. 

Went hiking, view atop the hill.





Here is a picture i took in the museum, first time i tried using flash in the day time, i think it came out decent.





Few statues of the ancient gods.





Damn tourists, ruined my good shot lol





The tower





Entrance to the Palace.


----------



## hankejp (Jan 13, 2010)

Here are a few of mine.  I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Czar (Jan 13, 2010)

I like your second picture, it looks really good.


----------



## hankejp (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you.  I spent a couple hrs on a hot summer day, wading in the water to set it up.


----------

